# peter andre ( dont laugh )



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hey guys and gals, i know you guys will say he was skinny but what weight do you think he was at in the mysterious girl years. i think he is about 5'9-5'10. i would like to be bigger than him finally but im off to greece for 6 months come aprill and wondered if it would be a realistic aim to get in that shae for me trip. im 12st at the min at 12%,

pic

http://www.limahl.com/gallery/galleries/with_famouse_faces/famousfaces5/images/peter_andre_lim.jpg


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

at 5'9 i think he would be about 11 stone max there


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Guy had a good set of abs..

Chicks dig that sh1t, before all the haters start [email protected] him off...


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

No doubt it was roids though


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

At 5`9 I`d say 11st also. He`s only got abs, thats it. All you need to do is get very lean. No muscle needed. Apparently I read that he had tiny legs, proper skinny things


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

MXMAD said:


> No doubt it was roids though


I`d say no roids used there buddy


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

i like them rupert the bear trousers his mates wearing(any chance extreme could start stocking them alongside the gasp clothing)


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Warren with your training and current phsique that is achievable

Marc


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers guys , im like 12 st at 5'10 but feel i look smaller than he does, but im still bulking untill feb 1st and hope to hit 13st (from muscle memory aswell as new growth , im not just dreaming lol ) and then strip a st of fat.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

10 stone region. he's put on a bit of weight since then,


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

i think 10 stone,

he looks really crap 

I remember him looking better.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Honestly i think he is a bit heavier probably around 12-13 stone.

In the video to Mysterious Woman (if i can remember the name correctly) he looks a lot bigger than that, pretty good imo.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Con said:


> Honestly i think he is a bit heavier probably around 12-13 stone.
> 
> In the video to Mysterious Woman (if i can remember the name correctly) he looks a lot bigger than that, pretty good imo.


Dont act like you dont know the name of it LOL we all know thats what started it off for you Con! LMAO xx


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

what a conversation hahaha!!


----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)

I thaught he looked about 11 and half stone and he looked really good. The woman in the vidio he ended up doing.lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Dont act like you dont know the name of it LOL we all know thats what started it off for you Con! LMAO xx


 Sad to say he is the reason i started doing sit ups and push ups....


----------



## bogue (Sep 15, 2008)

he looks alot bigger in the music video than that picture


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

x9YHg07NLLc[/MEDIA]]





Oh Dear


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Nice abs! Hideous clothes and WTF is with the hair???? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Kinda like Jay Cutlers.... :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)




----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

He's got a nice misses, I know people knock them but [email protected] me - they belong together - pair of [email protected] (in a nice way). Anytime I see them on tv I chuckle at the pair of drama queens.

Yeah - He had good abs, reminded me of the famous Athena poster at the time (black and white pic, mechanic holding a pair of tyres) - chics indeed dig that ****.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Con said:


> Sad to say he is the reason i started doing sit ups and push ups....


PMSL me too:thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Uriel said:


> He's got a nice misses, I know people knock them but [email protected] me - they belong together - pair of [email protected] (in a nice way). Anytime I see them on tv I chuckle at the pair of drama queens.
> 
> Yeah - He had good abs, reminded me of the famous Athena poster at the time (black and white pic, mechanic holding a pair of tyres) - chics indeed dig that ****.


Athena...bloody hell lol! I used to hate those pics of the blokes holding babies - I wished the kid would spew on him heh heh :lol:

EDIT: *retch*


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Athena...bloody hell lol! I used to hate those pics of the blokes holding babies - I wished the kid would spew on him heh heh :lol:


He hee, see if you can find the mechanic Beklet.... I bet that bloke emptied some knickers in his time


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Beklet said:


> Athena...bloody hell lol! I used to hate those pics of the blokes holding babies - I wished the kid would spew on him heh heh :lol:
> 
> EDIT: *retch*


Fecking hell what a minging looking skinny wee runt he is eh? When I was about 13 or 14 I used to think he was lovely :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Fecking hell what a minging looking skinny wee runt he is eh? When I was about 13 or 14 I used to think he was lovely :lol:


My arms are bigger than his......:laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Beklet said:


> Lol


LMFAO thats class! 

I used to have the original on my wall when I was in my teens.... started my love of muscular guys and I never looked back  :thumbup1:


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

credit were credis due ,.. the guys body fat is low and he still managed to hold on to some shape,. however he's arms and shoulders are tiny,.. and small pecs


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

Zara-Leoni said:


> LMFAO thats class!
> 
> I used to have the original on my wall when I was in my teens.... started my love of muscular guys and I never looked back  :thumbup1:


jeez Zara you had a pic of that guy with the dog collar up on your wall when you was a teen,,,, eeewww

and your not looking back:whistling:


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

Peter Andre was a legend

any one who takes the Pi$$ is just jelous lol

lets face it he could get any girl he wanted

But yeh his arms are tiny lol

more like o well lol


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

don't ask what i'm doing this for at this time










i just sex wee'd


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

brownie said:


> jeez Zara you had a pic of that guy with the dog collar up on your wall when you was a teen,,,, eeewww
> 
> and your not looking back:whistling:


The ORIGINAL one....(doos.....) 



MaKaVeLi said:


> don't ask what i'm doing this for at this time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mak... you really are gay aincha?


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

MaKaVeLi said:


> don't ask what i'm doing this for at this time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go on Mak your havin a **** as well arn't ya :laugh::laugh:


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

when i was 10 at primary school when that came out i used to want to look like that and started doing situps, unfortunately back then hair was scarily similar too. Bit like when you first go into the gym and look around at probably 10-15 guyswho you think are massive and 2 years later you cant believe you ever thought it


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

in the height of his career before i started training i thought he was quite big

looking at him now all he has is a set of abs


----------



## soze (Nov 3, 2008)

MXMAD said:


> No doubt it was roids though


do u think?? yh ur probably ryt he must of been on gear. i hate the greasy, c*unt!!


----------



## soze (Nov 3, 2008)

matokane said:


> Peter Andre was a legend
> 
> any one who takes the Pi$$ is just jelous lol
> 
> ...


legend??? JOG ON!!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Mak... you really are gay aincha?


Didn't i mention my sister is a pre op tranny:confused1:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

MaKaVeLi said:


> don't ask what i'm doing this for at this time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh good god if I'd have seen that last night, I'dve had nightmares


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

LMAO, when i was younger I used to think he was big :laugh:


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> LMAO, when i was younger I used to think he was big :laugh:


I think most of us did mate :lol:

But yer its true about the girls, he could go get any he wanted :thumbup1:

I remember years ago people said it was plastic surgery :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I thought it was FAF when he was in I'm a Celebrity and met Jordan.....Running around the camp at night getting videoed with his wee stiffy poking out his wy's.

I was watching the Frankie Boyle Live dvd earlier and he was saying Jordan announced she'd only had 10 lovers...... "Do you think she kinda just ran out of fvcking fingers?":lol:


----------



## soze (Nov 3, 2008)

hes a fcuking n*b, id love to see him out and about id open him up!! C*UNT!!!!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

soze said:


> hes a fcuking n*b, id love to see him out and about id open him up!! C*UNT!!!!!


Open him up? What's he done to deserve that mate? Or are you just dead nasty?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Never seen him before, but he does have the look most ppl seem to want these days...


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> *Never seen him before*, but he does have the look most ppl seem to want these days...


WHAT!??? look what you've been missing out on

x9YHg07NLLc[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> Never seen him before, but he does have the look most ppl seem to want these days...


Yeah the BB'er look went out for a long time, we plodded through the nineties us tiny few until Daniel Craig stepped out the sea in his first Bond Movie (and he's not that big) - now every fker is back on the weights.


----------



## soze (Nov 3, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Open him up? What's he done to deserve that mate? Or are you just dead nasty?


nah im not nasty mate, just dont like the fella. Open him up like a tin of beans, lol


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

he looked decent back in the days, i admit when i was young and saw that video and how the girls around me went mental i wanted that shape:thumbup1:


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

that 1st pic he looks stocky he looked his best the 4th pic to the right ^^


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

he had a great shape, i was well jelous of his abs!!!


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

I think he's got quite stocky now hasn't he? Still not overly massive but a fair bit bigger in comparison. Atleast I'm sure it's him!


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

He dont train anymore he only did that in cyprus to get in shape for his first records and to get noticed.

Now the only exercise he gets is banging Katie.:laugh:

I watched one of there programs once :whistling: and he was pisking and winging about his personal trainer and how out of shape he has become..


----------

